# miniature panda cattle



## ohmt (Jan 12, 2011)

This is a run off of the miniature cattle thread made earlier-it made me think of the miniature panda cattle that was featured on the cover of our farmers forum newspaper last week. It was so incredibly cute and I wanted to share since it seems as though they are fairly new (first panda cow was born in 2000), rare, and of course miniature...I love anything miniature! Fun fact: they sell for an average of $30,000 each

So here's the link to all of the information about them along with lots of very cute pictures!

(Sorry everyone, on my phone so can't make the link. You'll have to copy and paste)

http://www.minicattle.com/index.cfm?select=panda


----------



## jleonard (Jan 13, 2011)

I saw that on our news too. It looked to me like a Belted Galloway/ Hereford cross, so I looked it up and you can breed cattle with those markings by crossing those two breeds (probably for a lot less than $30,000 too




) Although if you do you can't call it a Panda cow as the name is a trademark of the farm who originally thought to cross the two and create a new breed that breeds true. They are cute though, I have always loved Belted Galloways





Here are some examples:

If you scroll down on this page there is a pic of a Panda marked calf that resulted from crossing a Hereford and Galloway

Panda Calf

This site mentions it above the pictures

My link


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep, just a cross between a belted galloway and a hereford. And it is supposedly not a consistent outcome it seems.


----------



## ohmt (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, the miniature panda cattle are just the belted galloway crossed with a hereford. The farm who originally 'created' them have trademarked it, BUT they have listed that the only requirement needed to use it is to of course get the right markings, and then it has to go back to the original bull used.

The belted galloway x hereford cross is not consistent (I'm guessing about 25% if considering the miniature panda cattle's consistency. I could be wrong though) but the miniature panda cattle seem to reproduce themselves about 50% of the time.

I just think they are incredibly cute! I'll stick with my miniature horses though-they're what I know best


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 13, 2011)

I would love to have a miniature panda, they are very cute.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 13, 2011)

Those are very cute! Thanks for sharing.

Am I the only one annoyed by the constant reference to a single animal as a "miniature Panda Cattle?" Cattle by definition is plural as far as I know!








Leia


----------



## jleonard (Jan 13, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Those are very cute! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Am I the only one annoyed by the constant reference to a single animal as a "miniature Panda Cattle?" Cattle by definition is plural as far as I know!
> 
> ...


I'm annoyed by them all being refered to as Panda *cows* (Not on here, in the articles that have come out). When I was an Amimal Science major they drilled into us that cows were only female, and that we must call them by their correct terms, cattle as a whole, cows, bulls, or steers. I am actually surprised how much I retained from those classes



I learned more about livestock than I ever really cared to know, but it was pretty fun!


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 13, 2011)

Do you all know how many Mini's you can buy for 30,000


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Jan 13, 2011)

GrandmaC said:


> Do you all know how many Mini's you can buy for 30,000


Yeah Grandma C one really good mini... just kidding that is a lot of money for anything


----------



## gimp (Jan 13, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Those are very cute! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Am I the only one annoyed by the constant reference to a single animal as a "miniature Panda Cattle?" Cattle by definition is plural as far as I know!
> 
> ...


Actually "cattle" is NOT plural, unless it has changed in 30 years since I took all those Anmal Science classes and labs back in college.


----------



## ohmt (Jan 13, 2011)

Cattle is the collective term for more than one bovine, so it IS plural haha. The term cow is applied to a female OR to any bovine whose sex is unknown


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is our Panda Horse filly from 2008








all depends on a crazy marketing idea IMO(and some people believe it)


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 14, 2011)

eagles ring farm said:


> Here is our Panda Horse filly from 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL HAHA












:rofl GOOD ONE!!!!!!!!!!!



:rofl



:rofl


----------

